# Rootwiki Fantasy Football anyone?!?!?!



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

I am creating a league on ESPN for people on this forum.... anybody is welcome to join and it is first come first serve, so the first seven people that PM me with an email address for the invite, you will get it.....

Rules...

When you get an invite, I will give you three days to except. After that, your invite will be sent to the next person on the list....

If you want to play and STAY ACTIVE, please sign up, if not please don't send me an email... if you are inactive, you will be removed...

Well, that's really all.....


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Only two spots left... please don't forget to include an email address when you pm me....


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

should be fun once ur in post here so we know all who it is here thats playing in this league.


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

OK, guys I just need two more people! If any of you know anybody on the forum that would like to play, send them to this thread... thanks!


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey Synik4l, what part of Tenn do you live in? I went to college at ETSU in Johnson City....


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Fantasy football is the shit count me n... GO NINERS!!!!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just need one more to fill the league.....


----------



## irishmyles003 (Jul 9, 2011)

Me, count me in please.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

ecsnead69 said:


> Hey Synik4l, what part of Tenn do you live in? I went to college at ETSU in Johnson City....


Off topic alil bit, but how did you like ETSU? I'm a senior in highschool this year, & have been leaning towards it.


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

I loved it! But that was back in '98, lol! where do you line now? It was just a good small college town back then, everything close together and a party somewhere just about every night! oh yeah, and the school was good too.. The education really depends on what you will be taking.. the medical program is top notch.. I got a BS in Electronics Engineering Tech


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

ecsnead69 said:


> I loved it! But that was back in '98, lol! where do you line now? It was just a good small college town back then, everything close together and a party somewhere just about every night! oh yeah, and the school was good too.. The education really depends on what you will be taking.. the medical program is top notch.. I got a BS in Electronics Engineering Tech


I live in Kentucky right now, it's about a 2hour drive to Johnson city. I've been thinking about going into something IT related, still not 100% sure yet though. I'll probably just get the basics done the first year, & hopefully have the rest figured out come the 2nd year lol


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm n whens the draft??..

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

I believe I have the league filled, waiting on one person to join. Then I will start to post polls to see when the best day/time will be


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

"ecsnead69 said:


> Hey Synik4l, what part of Tenn do you live in? I went to college at ETSU in Johnson City....


I live in murfreesboro. Going to Mtsu next semester


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Damn I'm excited r we doing a live draft??..

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yep, live draft..


----------



## Nrfitchett4 (Jul 18, 2011)

bring it!!!
I can do most any times during the day (work nights), so weekend morning/afternoon works best, but also off every other weekend. Guess I could draft from my phone...


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Can't w8..

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya me neither. i work nights as well so daytime to afternoon is the best time for me to draft.


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok guys, the first poll for setting a draft date/time is up! Also please name your teams! I see that some of you work nights? Do you work every night? the reason I ask is because if we have to have a daytime draft it will have to be on Saturday or Sunday due to my schedule... Maybe Friday but that would probably not work for others.... but don't worry, we will work something out the best we can....


----------



## caspersfi1 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm in... Any spots left?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, the league is full..... Mods, go ahead and close this thread please. thanks!


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Do we have enough for a second league? I can set one up if anyone is up for it. I'd like to use Yahoo if anyone prefers it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm up 4 sum yahoo fantasy football I've been doing it on yahoo the last 4 years I think.. its good past time..

Sent from my DROIDXX


----------



## shawn13165 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm in for some yahoo football


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

closed. sorry yahoo F-FBall guys. If u dont mind make a new thread for that league.


----------

